# Is this ok for my brazilian salmon pink sling?



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone can confirm I am doing the correct thing with my new sling.
Here are some pictures:


















Is the pot too small or the cricket in there too big or ok?
Any other advice would be very much appreciated as this is my first spiderling.
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wheres the sling meant to hide?? I would say the tubs a tad too small for my liking too.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

is the cricket dead? my slings would eat anything as long as it was pre-killed 

Dont think there is anything wrong with the size of tub and hes got a bit of flower to hide under


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as the crickets dead it's fine, it's it's alive I'd crush its head (cricket not tarantula). That tub will do for now but they grow really fast so you might want to think about moving it to a bigger one so it has enough room to moult.(You don't have to but personally I'd do it). An old cricket tub is perfect.


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

What is that white thing?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

antos1985 said:


> What is that white thing?


Looks like a tooth


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

G18241 said:


> is the cricket dead? my slings would eat anything as long as it was pre-killed
> 
> Dont think there is anything wrong with the size of tub and hes got a bit of flower to hide under


A flower?? That looks like a tooth to me, a pre-molar if im not mistaken.

What animal is the tooth from? Looks like a dogs.
Tub looks fine if a tad small, will need an upgrade after next moult. If that cricket is alive its way too big, it needs to be pre killed.
Also the sling looks a bit fat so maybe lay off the feeding for a little while.


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like your sling is in pre-moult, I'd get that cricket out asap, and you'll definitely want a new tub for him/her then.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lep said:


> Looks like your sling is in pre-moult, I'd get that cricket out asap, and you'll definitely want a new tub for him/her then.


I would also remove the tooth just incase it chooses to moult on it due to the small space


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow guys thanks for the fast replies!
I should probably also mention I got this sling through the post today so it has only been in this for a few hours. Cricket now has a crushed head.
I have got this:


























Pretty sure that is too big at the moment though? Although probably not alot bigger than an old cricket tub? 

Also yes it is a tooth from a fox, so pretty close spicewwfc! I will take it out now in case it is a problem.


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

Next time you order Chinese or Indian or something, keep those pots that your mango chutney and mint sauce and stuff comes in. They are often a great size for slings of this size.


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Lep said:


> Next time you order Chinese or Indian or something, keep those pots that your mango chutney and mint sauce and stuff comes in. They are often a great size for slings of this size.



















???????


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Take a trip to your local £ shop, its a spider keepers paradise in there, you will find no end of differently sized pots.
That jar needs way more substrate, a fall from the top of that could kill a sling, also when it gows up, how are you planning to get it out of there without it biting you? lol. 
It will be fine in that plastic tub for a week or so, until you can find it more suitable accomodaton.

Edit: A small one of these would be perfect http://www.philipmorris.uk.com/dept...6_1296756290_9b7466e2fc61b51004745690b65bc0dd. You can get teeny round ones about 3" diameter.
Remember floorspace is more important than height.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Personally I don't see anything wrong with the first enclosure. At this size you're trying to immitate a burrow, the smaller the enclosure the better. However, you could house it in any of those tubs without issue, the benefit of the smaller enclosure is you can keep a good eye on how its doing.
The abdomen is massive, it doesnt need any more food!
The cricket is massive, it doesn't need that sized food!
The abdomen is very dark, it looks as if its coming up for a moult.
Normally you'd leave your new arrivals for a day or 2 before feeding, enough time to settle in.


----------



## joseguervo (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the glass container, its a bit big but it could stay in there for a good 3-4 molts. thats what i would go with. plus you can actually see through the glass. you could even let it molt in the first little container then move it and it would be fine. but definetly like the glass one best


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

joseguervo said:


> I like the glass container, its a bit big


what about cross ventilation ? you cant do that with a glass jar...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I suggest putting more sub in whatever tub you're going to use, the tend to climb and fall a lot. >_<


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I suggest putting more sub in whatever tub you're going to use, the tend to climb and fall a lot. >_<


^^ this ^^


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Personally I don't see anything wrong with the first enclosure.


I Agree


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> A flower?? That looks like a tooth to me, a pre-molar if im not mistaken.
> 
> What animal is the tooth from? Looks like a dogs.
> Tub looks fine if a tad small, will need an upgrade after next moult. If that cricket is alive its way too big, it needs to be pre killed.
> Also the sling looks a bit fat so maybe lay off the feeding for a little while.


Looks like a snap dragon flower


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Another question..
I moved the sling into a bigger pot and included a bottle cap cut in half as a hide. Now the spider has walled up the entrance with dirt. Its quite impressive work for something so small, but is this normal behaviour? Maybe, as previously suggested, its just about to shed? 
I only ask as I had an adult chile rose do this once, but then the space inside wasn't big enough for her and an extra skin and it died during shedding.. 

Should I leave him/her alone?
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

j0-rdan said:


> Another question..
> I moved the sling into a bigger pot and included a bottle cap cut in half as a hide. Now the spider has walled up the entrance with dirt. Its quite impressive work for something so small, but is this normal behaviour? Maybe, as previously suggested, its just about to shed?
> I only ask as I had an adult chile rose do this once, but then the space inside wasn't big enough for her and an extra skin and it died during shedding..
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have cut the bottle cap, I would have buried it, they can sometimes snag them self on the sharp edge, but what is done it done. Sounds like it is coming up for a moult, mine did it, made a burrow to moult and it still uses it now its about an inch. :lol2:


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

j0-rdan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering if anyone can confirm I am doing the correct thing with my new sling.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


 
I think the cricket is too big....excuse me for this, but that is a broken tooth in there?:lol2:


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok well the cap has just stayed walled up so thought I would look inside, spider was just sat there looking thiner and no signs of shedding. I placed a tiny dead cricket in when I put the cap back as I guess he will wall everything up again overnight so will have something to eat if he wants. Any ideas why so hidey or why its taking so long to shed?
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

j0-rdan said:


> Ok well the cap has just stayed walled up so thought I would look inside, spider was just sat there looking thiner and no signs of shedding. I placed a tiny dead cricket in when I put the cap back as I guess he will wall everything up again overnight so will have something to eat if he wants. Any ideas why so hidey or why its taking so long to shed?
> Thanks
> Jordan


Give it some peace and quiet. Constantly disturbing it wont help


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok so it's normal behaviour? Just curious as wanted to make sure it hadn't died during shedding. Will it dismantle its wall when its done? Just seems like a permanent construction!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

j0-rdan said:


> Ok so it's normal behaviour? Just curious as wanted to make sure it hadn't died during shedding. Will it dismantle its wall when its done? Just seems like a permanent construction!


You need to leave it alone, if it has blocked itself off then there is a reason it wants to be left alone... My salmon pink made a burrow and I've barely seen it 4 months later, I know it's been eating and moulting fine as you see the odd sign. 

They do disappear it is totally normal. Also don't put in live crickets as they can go and hurt a vulnerable T. Just crush the head of a cricket and put it outside the burrow every week, if it's still there the next day remove it. Mine is over an inch and I still use this method. Slings do a lot of scavenging so it does work.


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Just crush the head of a cricket and put it outside the burrow every week, if it's still there the next day remove it. Mine is over an inch and I still use this method. Slings do a lot of scavenging so it does work.


Ok I will leave it, its just so small I can't imagine it having energy stores to last for a long time. Also there is no exit from the cap once its been walled up so it definately doesn't come out, so how will it know theres a cricket lying outside? Thanks


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

j0-rdan said:


> Ok I will leave it, its just so small I can't imagine it having energy stores to last for a long time. Also there is no exit from the cap once its been walled up so it definately doesn't come out, so how will it know theres a cricket lying outside? Thanks


It's blocked up because it wants to moult, mine did this for 6 weeks and it was only 1cm when I got it, you'll be surprised how resilient they are. When it has finished all the moulting business/settling in it will come out and eat the cricket. For example my King baboons burrow caved in a little the other day and was blocked, I woke up this morning and she fixed it. They spend a lot of time covering and uncovering them self, chances are you don't even know. :lol2:


----------



## j0-rdan (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks vivalabam - fountain of knowledge :idea:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

j0-rdan said:


> Thanks vivalabam - fountain of knowledge :idea:


:lol2: I wouldn't say that, but I was exactly the same as you a few months back, always on here worrying about my salmon pink I'd not seen it weeks. :devil: I still rarely see her, she's due a moult soon though so hopefully won't be able to fit down her burrow after. :lol2:


----------

